# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Täydet linja-autot ajavat pysäkkien ohi Vantaalla  ruuhka-aikaan

## Wreith

Tuleeko tämän myötä mahdollisia vuorojen lisäyksiä?

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/vantaa/ar...006322531.html

----------


## bernemi

> Tuleeko tämän myötä mahdollisia vuorojen lisäyksiä?
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/vantaa/ar...006322531.html


Ainakin ruuhka-aikana vuorojen nopea lisäys ei kovin suurissa mitoissa onnistu, kun lisävuorot pitäisi ajaa nykyisen sopimuksen kalustomäärällä. Lisää kapasitettia saa laittamalla kaikkiin vuoroihin (jostain telit).

----------


## Miska

> Ainakin ruuhka-aikana vuorojen nopea lisäys ei kovin suurissa mitoissa onnistu, kun lisävuorot pitäisi ajaa nykyisen sopimuksen kalustomäärällä. Lisää kapasitettia saa laittamalla kaikkiin vuoroihin (jostain telit).


Linjoille 614 ja 615 lisättiin jo elokuussa kaksi autoa ruuhka-aikoihin ennakoiden mahdollista vyöhykeuudistuksen tuomaa matkustajamäärien kasvua. Suurin osa lähdöistä ajetaan nykyisinkin teliautoilla. Käsittääkseni tuolla kapasiteettia on kokonaisuutena ihan riittävästi, mutta kysyntäpiikkien ajankohdat vaihtelevat sattumanvaraisesti eri päivinä, jolloin niihin on aikataulusuunnittelulla vaikeaa täysin varautua. Lisäksi tuolla esiintyy samaa ketjuuntumisongelmaa kuin vaikkapa 550:llä eli yksittäisen lähdön ei tarvitse olla kuin pari minuuttia myöhässä, kun se jo alkaa ylikuormittua ja pitkien pysäkkiaikojen takia myöhästyminen edelleen kasvaa ja seuraava (ja tyhjempi) vuoro saa sen kiinni.

----------

